# Delicious Pumpkin Bread..Uses vanilla pudding



## Filus59602

DELICIOUS PUMPKIN BREAD 
Taste of Home 1998 

5 eggs 
1-1/4 cups vegetable oil 
1 can (15 oz.) solid-pack pumpkin 
2 cups all-purpose flour 
2 cups sugar 
2 pkgs.(3 oz. each) cook-and-serve vanilla pudding mix 
1 tsp. baking soda 
1 tsp. ground cinnamon 
1/2 tsp. salt 

In a mixing bowl, beat the eggs. Add oil and pumpkin; beat until smooth. 
Combine remaining ingredients; gradually beat into pumpkin mixture. 

Pour batter into 5 greased 5x2-1/2x2 inch loaf pans. Bake at 325 degrees for50-55 minutes or until a toothpick inserted near the center comes out clean. Cool for 10 minutes; remove from pans to wire racks to cool completely. 

Bread may also be baked in 2 greased 8x4x2 inch loaf pans for 75-80 minutes.


----------

